# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  trenadrol vs. superdrol

## muscles03

which one gives more aggression and better results?

----------


## kyjelly

Not sure about aggression, but as for results. From what Ive seen and heard, SD is better. Slightly more toxic, but better results.

But you gotta have your supps and PCT all in line.

----------


## muscles03

bump

----------


## muscles03

what is a good pct for SD?

----------


## UpstateTank

aromasin and clomid

----------


## muscles03

is there any reason why trenadrol is 37.99 and superdrol is 70.00?

----------


## hawktribal

superdrol has been discontinued for awhile and there are limited quantities thus the high price

----------


## hardgainer12

> superdrol has been discontinued for awhile and there are limited quantities thus the high price


ya it used to be like 40 bucks. ahhh the good ol days

----------


## novastepp

if you're thinking about taking SD, make sure you don't slack with BP and liver support supps. that is the biggest risk with SD, IMO.

----------


## rar1015

> if you're thinking about taking SD, make sure you don't slack with BP and liver support supps. that is the biggest risk with SD, IMO.


Agreed, and i would make sure to have something for you Cholestrol too.

----------


## suprman09

What are some of the good generic SD brands?

----------


## kyjelly

yeah, I got a nose bleed on SD.....so watch yr BP.

haha the good ol days...back when I could get 2 bottles for $50.

----------


## Papi93

Does anyone have some input on trenadrol?

----------


## dboy

> What are some of the good generic SD brands?



legal gear Methyl Masterdrol at 10mg and fast action S-Drol in 12mg --- i'm just finishing a cycle of mm and am totally impressed by the way

----------


## kyjelly

> Does anyone have some input on trenadrol?




1 guy at GNC, has ran SD and Tren ...2 different cycles.

And said overall, SD was better. Not sure on any details, but he said overall SD was better than trenadrol....for him at least.

----------


## rar1015

Yeah i would also like to here more on trenadrol if anyone has any experience with it.

----------


## Papi93

> 1 guy at GNC, has ran SD and Tren ...2 different cycles.
> 
> And said overall, SD was better. Not sure on any details, but he said overall SD was better than trenadrol....for him at least.


Thanks for the info. That is surprising. Bump for more experiences.

----------


## StateBoy

Ill be starting a Trenadrol cycle on 10-1-06 and ill be sure to keep you all informed. Yeah i remember buying superdrol for 27.99. I like that stuff alot but gave me delayed gyno. I had some letro on hand, so i was ok. 

Any questiong about the trenadrol cycle ill be doing let me know. Dbols with trenadrol yeah or no?

----------


## Hardgainer08

I was thinking of stacking trenadrol and m-drol (superdrol). Any comments or suggestions? What would you suggest as a pct?

----------


## bcaasdirty

i would suggest to use the SEARCH FUNCTION and not to bump 2 year old threads

read the stickies ontop of the forum specially kbiz's...read logs done by kbiz #12 and upstatetank any question u can possibly have will b answered in those

----------


## Hardgainer08

Yea but that doesn't answer my question. I probably shouldn't have even joined this forum cuz everyone's answer to a question is search. But whatever. Thanks anyway. I'll ask my question elsewhere or just go ahead and experiment. No better teacher than experience right.

By the way, just as annoying it may be to yall for people to ask the same question, its just as annoying to people who are new to the forum to ask a question and the only reply they get is search. So next time, if you feel the urge to say search, just don't reply please. Thanks and good day.

----------

